# Looking for a puppy, advice wanted



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 3, 2011)

I've raised a few puppies before and we're going to be adding another one to the farm.  We currently only have one dog, australian cattle dog, and we are trying to figure out what breed would work best.  We don't want retrievers, or any other sort of bird dog as we have free range chickens.  No hounds, as we don't want to have it wandering off on scents.  LGDs are also out of the question as we don't have enough space for them and want a house pet not something that would live in the barn.  We also want it to have good protection ability.  But a couch potato would be fine too.  
Ideas which breeds might work best for us?  We don't need another herding dog.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

You can still get a Great Pyr but teach him to guard the humans instead of goats.  Live in your home instead of the barn.   Definitely protect you.    Loved my Kuvacz. 

Good protection dog also is a German Shepherd.  Or maybe even a Rottie.  

K


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Ms. Research   Our cattle dog is a MAJOR shedder so we're trying to stay away from another one.  That rules out Great Pry's and German Shepherds, even though I do like them a lot.  I do also like Rotti's but DH doesn't.... sigh.

Back to searching.... any more ideas out there?  What breeds of dogs you all have around your chickens and goats day to day?


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 4, 2011)

Have  you considereda bully breed?

Mastiffs make wonderful farm companions.


----------



## peachick (Dec 4, 2011)

Id have to suggest another herding breed  
They are highly intelegent,  not couch potatoes, will protect you and your property, and know that the other animals are on property are part of their herd and must be protected as well.

Kathleen (breeder of belgains sheepdogs)


----------



## she-earl (Dec 4, 2011)

There are so many types of mastiffs.  English, Tibetan, Mastiff, etc.   Is one breed of mastiff better than another?  What order would you rank them in?


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

We had two bull mastiffs when I was younger (around four to seven). One we had to put down at 10 mos because of kidney failure and one we had to put down at I think 8 or 9 because she couldn't go up steps any more. They were REALLY awesome dogs. I remember being able to sleep on their bellies and they didn't care.

Actually, we lived in a town house at the time and one night there was some gang activity going on outside. So my dad went outside with the ten month old (Hooch) and he scared them away and even pinned one up against a car until the police arrived  haha I remember lookin out the window and watching it. I thought it was the coolest thing.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 5, 2011)

All the dogs I've had to guard my chickens and livestock have been Labs or Lab mix dogs...and they are the Cadillac of dogs, IMO.  They train in a heartbeat, are naturally good natured, healthy as horses, and bark at~ but don't bite~ the strange visitors.  They perform extremely well around livestock and I could never have free ranged my chickens all these years without their help.

I was particularly impressed with their stability around my sheep and chickens.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, its my opinion that the best mastiff out there is the Cane Corso, or Italian mastiff.

They are a little smaller.  My Bella only wiehgt 176 lbs, so she is really a "mini". lol  Italian Mastiffs can be hard to find.

Any of the mastiff breeds are pretty good, Neopolitans being my least favorite. (I dont know why).  

IF you decide to go with a mastiff, spend the extra $$$ to get one from a good breeder, but dont get ripped off in the process.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 5, 2011)

Too bad about the Rotti, they are a great dog. I bought my first one 6 years ago, and I will more than likely get another one. They are very loyal, and protective. We have a golden retriever husky mix, and he is a great dog! My parent's have a farm and he loves all the animals. He lays with the chickens, licks the cats, ans smells the cows and horses. Good luck on a pup!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 5, 2011)

You could look for a rescue dog. You could find an adult in a foster home with other animals so you know how it acts around them.
Or any puppy trained correctly would be ok with the animals...


----------



## she-earl (Dec 5, 2011)

I personally prefer natural ears and tails.  Are there Cane Corso dogs/puppies with their natural ears and tails?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!  Lots of things to think about.  I might have DH seriously considering a Rottweiler   I really like them and have had one in the past.  DH has never really been around them.

We have considered rescue dogs, very few of them have ever been around farm animals and I don't want to train an adult dog not to chase chickens.  Much rather start with a puppy.  Puppies are scarce around here though!


----------

